
Is this how Microsoft’s team built its logo? - tanousjm
http://9to5mac.com/2012/08/24/is-this-how-microsofts-team-built-its-logo-hint-like-everything-else-start-with-apple/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
tanousjm
I knew there was a reason I liked the new Microsoft look.

